

Six Degrees of Wikipedia - Shadow84
http://www.netsoc.tcd.ie/~mu/wiki/

======
pg
Some of these are fascinating.

[http://www.netsoc.tcd.ie/~mu/cgi-
bin/shortpath.cgi?from=Pers...](http://www.netsoc.tcd.ie/~mu/cgi-
bin/shortpath.cgi?from=Persimmon&to=Y+Combinator)

[http://www.netsoc.tcd.ie/~mu/cgi-
bin/shortpath.cgi?from=Nori...](http://www.netsoc.tcd.ie/~mu/cgi-
bin/shortpath.cgi?from=Noria&to=Y+Combinator)

[http://www.netsoc.tcd.ie/~mu/cgi-
bin/shortpath.cgi?from=botu...](http://www.netsoc.tcd.ie/~mu/cgi-
bin/shortpath.cgi?from=botulism&to=Y+Combinator)

[http://www.netsoc.tcd.ie/~mu/cgi-
bin/shortpath.cgi?from=chaf...](http://www.netsoc.tcd.ie/~mu/cgi-
bin/shortpath.cgi?from=chaffinch&to=Y+Combinator)

[http://www.netsoc.tcd.ie/~mu/cgi-
bin/shortpath.cgi?from=lorg...](http://www.netsoc.tcd.ie/~mu/cgi-
bin/shortpath.cgi?from=lorgnette&to=Y+Combinator)

------
mynameishere
So! Once again we meet, Otto Jespersen. And this time, linking caturday with
onomatopoeia.

[http://www.netsoc.tcd.ie/~mu/cgi-
bin/shortpath.cgi?from=catu...](http://www.netsoc.tcd.ie/~mu/cgi-
bin/shortpath.cgi?from=caturday&to=onomatopoeia)

~~~
michael_dorfman
I can't speak for the others, but I, for one, was disappointed to see that
this was not the Norwegian comedian, as I'd really love to see him linking
caturday with onomatopoeia.

------
bootload
like this one: Idea, Profit.

[http://www.netsoc.tcd.ie/~mu/cgi-
bin/shortpath.cgi?from=idea...](http://www.netsoc.tcd.ie/~mu/cgi-
bin/shortpath.cgi?from=idea&to=profit)

~~~
ojbyrne
[http://www.netsoc.tcd.ie/~mu/cgi-
bin/shortpath.cgi?from=idea...](http://www.netsoc.tcd.ie/~mu/cgi-
bin/shortpath.cgi?from=idea&to=failure)

(You knew it was gonna be THEIR fault, didn't you, you just wanted to be PC
and not say anything ;-))

~~~
SwellJoe
Interesting that the path goes through "Islamic psychological thought", while
the path to profit goes through Bertrand Russell and evil.

------
ojbyrne
It's kind of fun to look for pairs with the biggest number of links. And
challenging. I can't seem to get above 4 clicks.

GWB and random phrases are fun:

[http://www.netsoc.tcd.ie/~mu/cgi-
bin/shortpath.cgi?from=cleo...](http://www.netsoc.tcd.ie/~mu/cgi-
bin/shortpath.cgi?from=cleopatra&to=george+bush)

[http://www.netsoc.tcd.ie/~mu/cgi-
bin/shortpath.cgi?from=amyg...](http://www.netsoc.tcd.ie/~mu/cgi-
bin/shortpath.cgi?from=amygdala&to=george+bush)

I found some weirdness with case:

[http://www.netsoc.tcd.ie/~mu/cgi-
bin/shortpath.cgi?from=lake...](http://www.netsoc.tcd.ie/~mu/cgi-
bin/shortpath.cgi?from=lake+huron&to=Urban+Dictionary)

returns an error but

[http://www.netsoc.tcd.ie/~mu/cgi-
bin/shortpath.cgi?from=Lake...](http://www.netsoc.tcd.ie/~mu/cgi-
bin/shortpath.cgi?from=Lake+Huron&to=urban+dictionary)

does not nor does

[http://www.netsoc.tcd.ie/~mu/cgi-
bin/shortpath.cgi?from=Lake...](http://www.netsoc.tcd.ie/~mu/cgi-
bin/shortpath.cgi?from=Lake+Huron&to=Urban+Dictionary)

nor

[http://www.netsoc.tcd.ie/~mu/cgi-
bin/shortpath.cgi?from=Lake...](http://www.netsoc.tcd.ie/~mu/cgi-
bin/shortpath.cgi?from=Lake+Huron&to=Urban+dictionary)

which is weird. Overall a pretty cool timesink. Perhaps more...

